# Totally cured by this man MOOJI



## nomoreants (Mar 31, 2012)

*My life was full of fears and i was so anxious in social situations that i used to panic. i was all alone lost confused and dreadful. This man took away all my fears . Now im totally comfortable doing whatever i want to do. my relationship with parents . with other people. everyone life is so joyous. *
*You can go youtube and type mooji . There are many videos that will address your deepest fears. it needs courage at first to follow him. at the end u will find yourself back without fears.. *


----------



## Knocturnal (Sep 24, 2010)

He has a grip of videos but is very insightful. What videos did you watch or like the most or found the most helpful?


----------



## nomoreants (Mar 31, 2012)

i would say whichever video you like listening at a certain time.. its all about freeing you from the fake you...
Its like he kills your ants.. there are different ants in different times.. so different videos for different times..like the problem your mind is having in that moment..he cleans the gremlins and they never appear again...


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you for reminding me of Mooji. He's a very comforting person to listen to.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Checking this guy out right now  And congrats on being cured!


----------

